# Prospero Burns - Legion reasons (spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Right one of the things that popped up in the book was the whole idea each legion had a reason to exist. Now we all roughly know what each legion specialises in, but the books goes one step further and states each legion had one specific purpose. 

There are several legions that seem to do the same job as each other to us but if what is said in the book is true then they must of had an individual purpose.

So I thought I'd start a thread to discuss this, what do you think each legion was made for?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I suppose I will start off. _Prospero Burns_ is a piece of fluff that has returned the idea of each primarch and legion specializing in one thing. The book even states that Russ was almost born to be the executor. 


1. Horus- Warmaster
2. Dorn-Pretorian of Terra
3. Russ- The Enforcer (executor)
4. Magnus- The One to the Golden Throne
5. Perturabo- The Genius and Cold Hearted Compliar of Worlds
6. Guilliman- The Ruler of the Eastern Empire
7. Logar- The Primarch of the Imperial Faith
8. Sanguinus- The Politician (right hand in council)
9. Vulkan- The creator of great artifacts (lol... don't know actually)
10. Mortarion- traditional and dead to new ways that could be destructive (maybe a weapon against chaos due to his headstrong-ness) 
11. Fulgrim- The example for other primarchs and legions.
12. Ferrus Manus- Perfection of Machines
13. Lion El Johnson- The Sword of Imperial Faith (most loyal tactician basically)
14. Khan- (likes to ride bikes.... don' know really)
15. Alpharius- The infliterator of the Imperium
16. Corax- The Special Black Ops of the Imperium
17. Angron- The Emperor's Ultimate and ugly wrath
18. Konrad Curze- The Primarch gifted with the most brutal truths.

Did my best. But this is what I came up with.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm i think its more like this for the 18 primarchs roles.

1. Horus-Leader of the Emperor's Army's
2. Dorn-Defender of the Imperium
3. Russ- The Executor
4. Magnus- The Psychic Might of the Imperium
5. Perturabo- The Genius and Cold Hearted Compliar of Worlds
6. Guilliman-The Emperor's Honor
7. Logar- Shield Against False Gods
8. Sanguinus- Heir of the Emperor
9. Vulkan- Forger of Weapons for the Army's of the Emperor
10. Mortarion- Resilience of the Emperor
11. Fulgrim- The Emperors Perfection
12. Ferrus Manus- Ruler of mars (we all know it would of happened) 
13. Lion El Johnson- The Tactical Mind of the Emperor 
14. Khan-The Conquerer 
15. Alpharius- Shadow of the Emperor (Spy's\Inquisition)
16. Corax- Black Op's
17. Angron- The Emperors Anger
18. Konrad Curze- Terror of the Emperor


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

1. Horus- The successor to the throne, not the actual throne, just the guy in charge.
2. Dorn-Praetorian, as soon as it was mentioned I knew he was referring to Dorn.
3. Russ- The Executioner, the final answer to combating rogue legions.
4. Magnus- The Psychic might.
5. Perturabo- The Siege Breaker
6. Guilliman- The Master Tactician
7. Logar- The Devotional, Not sure about this since the Emperor smacked him for doing just that.
8. Sanguinus- This one is difficult for me because I I don't think the Emperor would make a legion just so it's leader would be loved by all the other Primarchs. I think it may have to do with their Black Rage, i.e they are a fail safe legion who'd go nuts under great loss or something.
9. Vulkan- The Craftsmen. An independent figure that can craft as well as the Mech.
10. Mortarion- The foot sloggers. Sturdy purposeful who can take damage more than others.
11. Fulgrim- The aspiration to better mankind
12. Ferrus Manus- The go between with the Mech
13. Lion El Johnson- A superior general?
14. Khan- The Cavalry
15. Alpharius- The spy
16. Corax- The Guerilla? I mean despite being almost wiped out, they always fought in a similiar way, look at how Corax rose to power.
17. Angron- The real beasts, they say Russ was the barbarian but Angron was the true one. He was the Emperor's Wrath, he was death incarnate. Russ was one step ahead because where Angron had overwhelming devastation Russ had brains.
18. Konrad Curze- The Terror? I mean not only was he brutal but he also had the terror factor.

Thats the best I could do. I wanted to base them all on aspect but some like The Lion were difficult.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

How did it go again?

Commander of the armies - Horus
Heir - Magnus 
Watch the Hearth - Dorn 
Watch the Marches - Guilliman 
Master of Intelligences - Alpharius 
Executioner - Russ

How about

Teller of Accounts - Lorgar (he's an orator)
Crafter of Arms - Ferrus Manus
Builder of the Aett - Vulkan 
Axeman - Angron (by this I mean top warrior instead of executioner)
Break the Enemy Walls - Pertuarbo
Win the hearts of the Tribes - Sanguinius
Huntsman - Khan
Planner of Strategies - Lion

Then I get stuck. Um...

Watch the Tribe at Night - Kurze
Never be Seen - Corax

Now I'm really stuck.

Paint everyone's picture - Fulgrim
Get everyone on a diet - Mortarion


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> 8. Sanguinus- This one is difficult for me because I I don't think the Emperor would make a legion just so it's leader would be loved by all the other Primarchs. I think it may have to do with their Black Rage, i.e they are a fail safe legion who'd go nuts under great loss or something.
> .


Uh...the blood angels didn't suffer from the black rage until they got Chaos Bitch slapped by a demonic army due to horus being a prick.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Uh...the blood angels didn't suffer from the black rage until they got Chaos Bitch slapped by a demonic army due to horus being a prick.


No but they were always a ferociously brutal Legion who were reigned in by the influence of Sanguinius, only the World Eaters were more bloodthirsty than the Blood Angels.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> No but they were always a ferociously brutal Legion who were reigned in by the influence of Sanguinius, only the World Eaters were more bloodthirsty than the Blood Angels.


We love you too Spikey <3

But anyhow sanguinius is in my eyes the roll of "Heir to the Emperor" since he was loved by all, well except Maybe Night Haunter....Batman vs Archangel anyone?:training:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's stated in the book that Horus is the heir to the Emperor I believe.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's stated in the book that Horus is the heir to the Emperor I believe.


Didn't it say he was the "leader of the emperor's army" instead? i could be wrong here but im pretty sure he is just the general


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Didn't it say he was the "leader of the emperor's army" instead? i could be wrong here but im pretty sure he is just the general


It's during that part when he asks why they are angry and if it's because Russ wasn't chosen. 

What I got from that is that Horus was always going to be the Emperor's Chosen successor because he was built that way and not just in military terms but his successor full stop, that's why it was such a shock to everyone because it was widely acknowledged he was going to be it anyway. Of course I could be wrong.

I don't think there's been any indication as to what Angel boy's purpose was but I'm fairly certain it wasn't to be the Emperor's heir


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I liked what most people put down. Most of it was just better descriptions. Some of the ones I couldn't really agree with are the following. I don't want to sound like I've punned anyone so I haven't put exact quotations with names.



> Dorn-Defender of the Imperium...


 Pretorian of Terra was described in _Prospero burns_



> Magnus- The Psychic might


 Doesn't really describe his purpose though.



> 10. Mortarion- The foot sloggers. Sturdy purposeful who can take damage more than others.


 This may have been the strength of his legion, but I wouldn't say it was Mortarion's role in the grand scheme of things. Mortarion seemed to be the one who limited himself and the Imperium. Basically keeping himself traditional and stern. Thats why I said he represented the part of the Emperor who tried to keep the Imperium in line from expanding to perverse ideology.



> Perturabo- The Siege Breaker


 This is one of those in which the legion's characteristics is being used to describe the purpose of the Primarch. Though that was one of his strengths, I don't think that his overall objective was just to be a siege man. For his strength, I'd go with a more personal trait which was his genius in technology.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's during that part when he asks why they are angry and if it's because Russ wasn't chosen.
> 
> What I got from that is that Horus was always going to be the Emperor's Chosen successor because he was built that way and not just in military terms but his successor full stop, that's why it was such a shock to everyone because it was widely acknowledged he was going to be it anyway. Of course I could be wrong.
> 
> I don't think there's been any indication as to what Angel boy's purpose was but I'm fairly certain it wasn't to be the Emperor's heir


The thing to consider here is that Horus _is_ the commander of the armies; he's Warmaster. Part of the shocker for Horus and everyone else is that it turns out being made commander of the armies is actually a subordinate job; everyone with governing power is on the Council of Terra.

Whereas Magnus was meant to sit on the Golden Throne and guide humanity in his father's footsteps, which sounds like an heir to me.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Mob said:


> The thing to consider here is that Horus _is_ the commander of the armies; he's Warmaster. Part of the shocker for Horus and everyone else is that it turns out being made commander of the armies is actually a subordinate job; everyone with governing power is on the Council of Terra.
> 
> Whereas Magnus was meant to sit on the Golden Throne and guide humanity in his father's footsteps, which sounds like an heir to me.


The thing with Magnus was he was never meant to be in control of anything, if you go by what was said elsewhere it seems his only purpose was to sit on the throne in place of the Emperor, that was all. 

Horus however was a statesmen, a general, a politician, a man loved by the people of the Imperium. He was the Emperor's true successor that's why he was made Warmaster, despite other Primarchs maybe being greater tacticians.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Minister of the Propaganda - Lorgar
Master of the Forges, Supply and Logistics - Pertuarbo
Prosecutor, Keeper of the Law - Kurze
Captain of the Special Forces - Corax
Treasurer, Warden of the Mankind's wealth - Fulgrim
Head of the Biological Research, Chief of the Crysis Management department - Mortarion

my two cents, at any rate...


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mob said:


> Whereas Magnus was meant to sit on the Golden Throne and guide humanity in his father's footsteps, which sounds like an heir to me.


Yes and no, he was meant to sit on the throne, but not to rule, so he could be the beacon of the astronomican to guide humanities vessels through space. 

A Thousand Sons Page 452


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> Yes and no, he was meant to sit on the throne, but not to rule, so he could be the beacon of the astronomican to guide humanities vessels through space.
> 
> A Thousand Sons Page 452


On a side note, it wasn't to guide the Astronomican (as the Emperor was already doing that). Magnus' intended purpose was to guide humanity through the webway via the Golden Throne.


----------

